# Two clips from Last Saturday



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was flattered to be asked to perform at a show last weekend.


Here are two clips from the performance. KW gituarguy is behind the mixer for these.


Nobody Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmipVfFmOi0


Pigs on the Wing / Wish You Were Here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzkcFe8h5Fg


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

insert sounds of applause here!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice work once again Mike, I see you have graduated to the glasses too. Not seen that guitar (12 string) before is that one new to the stable?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Good job on both clips, Mike! You are multitalented for sure, and it must be nice having Amy Lynn in there with you...
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice work once again Mike, I see you have graduated to the glasses too. Not seen that guitar (12 string) before is that one new to the stable?


Thanks man. I bought the 12 for a Thanksgiving show. I like it but not the D'addario strings they tossed in. I'll be switching back to Martin Marquis Lights ASAP.

The glasses I need for close up stuff but I can't wear them for distance. I't a bit of a pain in the ass but such is life. Everything else seems to be working fine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Good job on both clips, Mike! You are multitalented for sure, and it must be nice having Amy Lynn in there with you...
> -Mikey


Well thank you kindly. I'm still scratching my way to mediocrity.

My little girl's name is Amanda Lynn by the way and yes it's a big thrill to have her with me when I can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Really nice work Mike. Snazzy 12 string man. And my condolences. A very nice tribute to her.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I have to say...Mike is a great performer to work with...Knows what he wants, but also trusts the sound guy!

You sounded great Mike!!

~Andrew


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I have to say...Mike is a great performer to work with...Knows what he wants, but also trusts the sound guy!
> 
> You sounded great Mike!!
> 
> ~Andrew


Thanks man. Wearing both hats does give one a better understanding and appreciation for both roles.

Your help was greatly appreciated. Also, thanks for letting me use that six string for the instrumental tune.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Haha, no worries Mike, it was nice to hear a good guitarist play it for once! lol

~Andrew


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Haha, no worries Mike, it was nice to hear a good guitarist play it for once! lol
> 
> ~Andrew


Crap, that must have happened when I went to get batteries. I always miss the good stuff.:smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hahaha...that was good!!!

I have to apologize for the lack of lights/smoke at the beginning...my assistant was AWOL 

~Andrew


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Hahaha...that was good!!!
> 
> I have to apologize for the lack of lights/smoke at the beginning...my assistant was AWOL
> 
> ~Andrew



That's why I joked about it. I thought she was sitting there (can't see much past that follow spot).


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, Mike.......well done......very sad to hear about your family issues.....I've got to tell you that your video is the only one (first) that has worked on my computor since I got it back from the tech.......what a treat.....and there is nothing like a "subtlehint"..........lol........all the best, also, kudos to Andrew........and Amanda.....Gerry


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Wow, Mike.......well done......very sad to hear about your family issues.....I've got to tell you that your video is the only one (first) that has worked on my computor since I got it back from the tech.......what a treat.....and there is nothing like a "subtlehint"..........lol........all the best, also, kudos to Andrew........and Amanda.....Gerry


Thanks very much Gerry. There have been some very good things about 2009 and some very bad. We'll get through it. It's almost over now.


Thanks for checking out the clip. There are three clips on my channel from that night. I'm rather happy with the audio quality considering it was just the camera mic. It was fantastic having a guy behind the board.


----------

